# RAM suction mounts really SUCK!!!!



## Stevie (Jan 16, 2011)

In a good way ;-)

Just thought Is share some thoughts on these babies. If your not that keen on drilling into fibreglass like me, these really do stick tight, I can lift the kayak up off the ground holding it. Easily removed and able to re-locate on Yak where i suits. It also sticks to the floor of the rod tube so you can hide them away.


----------



## Sheik (Feb 25, 2012)

I agree, i r3eckon they're great for those jobs. I feel as a rod holder though there's be too much leverage to upset the suction. Do you agree Stevie?


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Yep very happy with mine.


----------



## Stevie (Jan 16, 2011)

Yeah agree wouldnt use for a Rod in use where its going to get pulled hard such as trolling etc. I have a rocket launcher that I think would be OK for a light rod for rigging up or storing at the back, whatever. Keeps reel up high and dry.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWXKuiIAABdbgAAQQAeAEFgAP+/+oDAAuUIkehHkmR6nlAaNBjAATAAEwin6Ro1NJ4jKehM0alkMn0vcX46tRDJBghus2GnKNabn4jqxwqfmxUrD5fcEdi+6vyRdLq8Od5n2MZ0OyV7Yna6zO0ouNA0CDnTgaNAMpZ25arzDZ94dmIdIorcRYWLGgrwyRpHU5exKdC3YcuGHt7y2E1yqCsBJEIoiGiscjAfRYo388bReqfxdyRThQkGXKuiI


----------



## Stevie (Jan 16, 2011)

I think Railblaza do a similar stick on pad too for their system Red.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXzJrT0AABHbgAAQQAOyMFAgP/ffkCAAaio9TBMmRmkBpiekMbUbU2SemoaAA9QPmBppjWnDD7tmEii9sFItAx4gLovEbyqalkEDCUavIM5zHZKktAWH3D3+kUnLUSpNgGJ5xnaKA8xgIbIsEOFVVkm+zqa4hL8XckU4UJB8ya09


----------



## munro91 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hey Stevie I was just wondering what the exact mount is that you have the gopro sitting on in the photo? I know it's a RAM mount but does it have a particular name/part number? Also where is the best place to get them from?

Cheers Munro.


----------



## Stevie (Jan 16, 2011)

Some pics of Suction mounts (GPS, GoPro, Rod Tube) for those interested. Rod tube only used for a light rod, usually my Squiding Rod (Bream rod) keeps it high and dry.


----------



## Stevie (Jan 16, 2011)

munro91 said:


> Hey Stevie I was just wondering what the exact mount is that you have the gopro sitting on in the photo? I know it's a RAM mount but does it have a particular name/part number? Also where is the best place to get them from?
> 
> Cheers Munro.


Here ya go mate, I ordered direct a year or two ago, so not up to date as per price.

http://www.rammount.com/newproducts/gop ... fault.aspx


----------



## munro91 (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks for the link Stevie. It is much appreciated.

Cheers, Munro.


----------



## jasondstub (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi steve. 
Do you think these suction cups would be up to mounting a lowrance elite 4 dsi to the kayak?


----------

